# comment obtenir ma clé WEP pour partage connexion sans fil?



## pino23 (28 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de faire un réseau qui nécessite une clé wep (besoin de sécurité). Quand le portable pc de ma copine veut se connecter j'ai besoin d'une clé WEP. Cette clé ne correspond pas à mon mot de passe réseau. Comment faire pour passer du mot de passe à la clé WEP?


Merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Salut!
Tu peux nous préciser ta configuration, airport? MAc? etc...


----------



## pino23 (28 Juillet 2005)

J'ai un ibook avec un airport express. Je veux ajouter sur mon réseau un portable pc toshiba


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

tu dois avoir l'utilitaire de configuration airport qui va t'aider à retrouver ou  changer ta clée WEP.
cf. Article

a+


----------



## pino23 (28 Juillet 2005)

merci


----------

